# Suzuki 4 stroke water intake



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Take the intakes off then clean in there, did you answer your own question? Haha
Not sure what you mean. Are they hard to remove?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

why?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

To clean it out


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I thought that’s what flushing the motor did. Am I missing something ?


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

If all you want to do is take the screens off and clean behind them, after you remove the screw/s, use a pick to pull the screens out if they don't just fall out.

If you want to really get silly with the cleaning, drop the lower unit, remove water pump assembly and pour CLR in the water suction holes and let it drain down and out.

Of course using the flush port on the side of the motor back flushes the cooling water system without dropping the lower unit.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

jay.bush1434 said:


> If all you want to do is take the screens off and clean behind them, after you remove the screw/s, use a pick to pull the screens out if they don't just fall out.
> 
> If you want to really get silly with the cleaning, drop the lower unit, remove water pump assembly and pour CLR in the water suction holes and let it drain down and out.
> 
> Of course using the flush port on the side of the motor back flushes the cooling water system without dropping the lower unit.


thanks Jay ill try that


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Ok i got the thick plastic screen off and all was clean as a whistle. I forgot we sent the lower unit out for a $1,500 rebuild 2-3 years ago. Ok I'm a little OCD or ADD


----------

